# Amplificador Mosfet - 170w en 4 ohms y 100w en 8 ohms



## ppaappoo (Ago 17, 2008)

Hola les dejo este amplificador que encomtre en una pagina muy buena con algunos otros proyectos .

http://www.digisec.co.za/audio/ 

Typical Amplifier Performance:

Maximum Output:    

100 watts rms into 8 Ohms
170 watts rms into 4 Ohms

Audio Frequency Linearity:    

20 Hz - 20 kHz (+0, -0.5 dB)

Closed Loop Gain:    

32 dB

Hum and Noise:    

-92 dB (input short circuit)

Output Offset Voltage:

Less than 13 mV (input short circuit)

Phase Linearity:

Less than 13 0 (10 Hz - 20 kHz)

Harmonic Distortion:

Less than 0.008% at any power level

IM Distortion:    

Less than .01% at maximum power


Me tome el trabajo de armar un .rar con la lista de componentes, pcb, circuito y caracteristicas del amplificador.

En los proximso dias lo voy a hacer, pero tengo dudas si voy a conseguir los transistores.


----------



## Legion (Ago 18, 2008)

El circuito es sencillo, no tiene singun tipo de ajuste de bias o offset, casi ideal, que tengas suerte y muy buen aporte gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 20, 2008)

muy buen aporte, ademas en el link se encuentran otros proyectos de amplificador interesantes.


----------



## SA7AN (Ago 21, 2008)

Lo has probado..?

Alguien lo ha probado?

Haganmelo saber 

Gracias


----------



## leop4 (Ago 21, 2008)

si ponen fotos y todo es porque esta probado!


----------



## ppaappoo (Ago 22, 2008)

Consulte la lista de materiales en una casa de electronica de capital:

MICROELECTRONICA COMPONENTES SRL
PERON 1455 (1037) BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA.
TEL: (54) 11 4371-0123
FAX: (54) 11 4372-6322

Me surge una duda a la hora de comprar el transformador, de cuantos amperes deberia ser.

Si se usa un transformador de 35+35v el VA rating es de 226 obteniendo 100w en 8 ohms


----------



## SA7AN (Ago 25, 2008)

ppaappoo dijo:
			
		

> Me surge una duda a la hora de comprar el transformador, de cuantos amperes deberia ser.
> 
> Si se usa un transformador de 35+35v el VA rating es de 226 obteniendo 100w en 8 ohms.



si los diodos son de 3 amperes cada uno, en un rectificador de onda completa, el transformador no debe superar los 6 amperes...

Espero haber ayudado, aunque es algo bastante logico no?


----------



## ppaappoo (Ago 25, 2008)

Gracias, no me habia dado cuenta de eso.


----------



## nicolas_biancotti (Sep 10, 2008)

hola les queria hacer una pregunta. En el archivo zip la lista usa los transistores
2SK1058 y 2SJ162 que estan 36$ y 26$ masomenos, y en la lista de precios que subio ppaappoo estan listados los IRFP9240 y IRFP240 que salen 8$ y 9$. Mi pregunta es: es lo mismo?, son compatibles? cual es la diferencia de que salgan 3 veces mas?
Desde ya muchas gracias, tengo muchas ganas de armar este amplificador.
Saludos


----------



## maxep (Sep 11, 2008)

pappo te pasaste gracias. por el listado estoy muy iteresado en armar un amplificador mosfet peor no tengo idea de como ponerlos en marcha.. tal ves sea mi primer amplificador mosfet.. voy a consultar por el transformador cuanto saldria muchas gracias.
edit
averigue y el transformador que consigo es de 36+36v 4 amperes. y sale 102$.
lo mas caro es el transformador.
por otro lado este placa no necesita ninguna configuracion ni puesta en amrcha no? osea la armo, la alimento y listo?


----------



## pablovera2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola, una pregunta amigos. En la lista de componentes de este amplificador figura la resistencia de .22 ohm x 5w, y en las fotos esta y encima son 2... pero ni en el layout ni en el esquematico estan... ¿Alguien tiene idea donde va conectado eso o si realmente va?

Gracias.
Pablo


----------



## Otrebor (Sep 18, 2008)

Preguntaron en Yali?
Se los recomiendo, calidad / precio.


----------



## pablovera2008 (Sep 19, 2008)

Otra pregunta (aunque nadie me respondio la anterior...). La Tierra del parlante ¿es la misma que la del Transformador? Es decir, esos 0V que aparecen en el layout. Mirando el schematic me parecio que es asi, pero no estoy seguro.


Que esten bien,
Pablo.


----------



## oZon (Sep 19, 2008)

Si,  es tierra o GND

saludos  

oZon


----------



## pablovera2008 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola amigos, ya termine el amplificador, y para variar con todo lo de electronica que hago (salvo 1 caso), no anduvo. Lo peor fue que la corriente se fue a la m...da mal... a tal punto que empezo a hacerun crujido, y lo corte al toque porque no queria arriesgarlo, aunque no se si se jodio ya... (salio 100 mangos).

Si alguien tiene alguna idea, sera agradecida.

2 cosas mas: fusible? 3A? o 1,5A por rama?

Y que onda con esas resistencias de .22Ohm x 5W que aparecen en las fotos pero no en el esquematico ni en el layout ni en la lista de materiales?

Un saludo,
Pablo


----------



## pablovera2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

Gente, el amplificador anda muy lindo. Lo probe con la guitarra conectada (sin pre), y si bien tiraba bajito obviamente porque la señal de entrada es minuscula, sonaba muy lindo y sin nada de ruido. Asi que los que estan indecisos, no se preocupen porque el circuito es facil dentro de todo, mi problema fue que me equivoque al comprar los MOSFETs. Lo negativo es que el transformador sale sus buenos mangos, y los transistores de potencia son medio saladitos tambien, pero anda que es un caño.

Un saludo a todos,
Pablo.


----------



## nachoardilla (Abr 20, 2009)

Bueno amigos, he montado el amplificador en su versión estereo y es una pasada. El sonido es limpio y perfecto. He utilizado dos toroidales para su alimentación de 35V + 35V, quizá ha sido el componente más caro. También cambié la idea de poner un selector de entrada para las distintas fuentes de señal y he puesto un mezclador de 6 canales que he diseñado yo mismo y funciona perfecto. Ahora estoy añadiendo los detalles como vu-meters analogicos, entrada para micro y otra para tocadiscos. Si alguien quiere algún esquema además de la etapa de potencia o tiene alguna duda, estoy a su disposición. Ya sé que me repito pero vuelvo a decir que estoy impresionado con el proyecto y he escuchado muchos equipos asi que sé de que estoy hablando.

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Abr 24, 2009)

hola! me interesa demasiado este amplificador, es mas lo voy a hacer, pero tengo unas pequeñas dudas:
A: tengo un equipo que estas en las ultimas, medi la fuente y tira +-45 (creo que 5 amperes) por rama ya rectifido, me servira?
B: que mosfet utilizaron a la salida, el original o el reemplazo mas barato?
C: no abra problema si uso el mas economico?


----------



## nachoardilla (Abr 24, 2009)

Yo lo tengo alimentado con 35 + 35 de alterna que una vez rectificados dan unos +50 -50 Vcc aprox. asi que te vale perfectamente. En cuanto a los Mosfet, no te puedo decir si valen otros, yo tengo los originales. Esos de los que hablas ¿cuales son? ¿Son equivalentes? Te lo digo porque no te funcionará con cualquier transistor, ahora bien, si los que dices que son más baratos, son equivalentes....


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Abr 24, 2009)

al principio del post nombran los IRFP9240 y IRFP240, pero no repondieron si eran los reemplazos perdon si me equivoque, y son reemplazos diganme.
cuanto te salieron los 2SK1058 y 2SJ162?


----------



## zopilote (Abr 24, 2009)

Mis precios fueron bajos por pedir  en cantidad, cada uno en 5 dolares. Y eso que iba a pedirlo de dicomsen en donde me cotizaron más. Si quieres utilizar los IRFP tienes que armar el circuito que mencionan para estos, colocar un transistor y     resistencias en vez de la resistencia del Bias y unos zenes entre GS de los Mosfet que lo protegan contra altos voltajes(mayor a 20V) un zener de 12V a 15V(Algunos me recomendaron 6V8).
 Solo midiendo con un multimetro uno se da cuenta de  la primera diferencia de los mosfet laterales contra los Hexfet su resistencia.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Abr 24, 2009)

ok! para no hacer problema y asegurarme de que suene bien como ustedes dicen voy a usar los 2SK1058 y 2SJ162 aunque cuesten mucho, deben valer la pena, no? gracias!


----------



## nachoardilla (Abr 24, 2009)

Yo los compré a EE.UU. por eBay pero no recuerdo cuanto me costaron, aunque sí que no fueron caros. Ahora he estado mirando en eBay y encuentro ofertas como 6,86 €  la unidad + otros 6,86 € por el transporte desde EE.UU. ó 4 x 2SK1058 + 4 x 2SJ162 por 43,54 € desde Hong Kong transporte incluido. Creo que no son muy caros. Lo que sí te aconsejo es que no te la juegues al poner otros tipos. Estos transistores creo que fueron diseñados por Hitachi específicamente para este cometido y la verdad es que la respuesta, la limpieza y la potencia de sonido merecen la pena y si lo piensas detenidamente, ¿cuanto dinero te vas a ahorrar?


----------



## MAXI2799 (Sep 21, 2009)

Una pregunta, al final las resistencias de 0,22 Ohm eran necesarias? Habia error en el esquema? o no iban en el esquema y las omitieron ? no afecta en nada el rendimiento?
y en el caso de ser utilizado como reproductor de musica, no hay problema? porque todos lo probaron con instrumentos como guitarras, bajo , entonces pregunto si no hay que cambiar ningun componente,
saludos y gracias.


----------



## pablovera2008 (Sep 21, 2009)

> Una pregunta, al final las resistencias de 0,22 Ohm eran necesarias? Habia error en el esquema? o no iban en el esquema y las omitieron ? no afecta en nada el rendimiento?
> y en el caso de ser utilizado como reproductor de musica, no hay problema? porque todos lo probaron con instrumentos como guitarras, bajo , entonces pregunto si no hay que cambiar ningun componente,
> saludos y gracias.


Hola, mira, yo hace tiempo cuando arme este amplificador, tenia la misma duda y contacte al creador del circuito, que tiene una pagina en internet. Me dijo que las resistencias de 22ohm x 5w eran para darle una proteccion de cortocircuito, y que no eran necesarias. Podes agregarlas igual cortando la pista que va al parlante.

Te dejo lo que me respondio acerca de eso (en ingles). Yo las puse igual y anduvo de 10.
"The 0.22 ohms are that are not on the schematic is not necessary but was added to give some short circuit protection and can be added by cutting the track to the speaker terminals and drilling holes for the wires."

Un saludo,
Pablo


----------



## damian2009 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola. Quisiera saber que tipo de transformador tengo que comprar para poder usar este amplificador en estereo, o sea, 100w + 100w. Saludos.


----------



## pablovera2008 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola, yo creo que con un trafo de 3A vas a andar bien para un stereo. Yo estoy terminando de armar un gabinete de rack con 2 de estos amplificadores dentro (o sea, en stereo como queres vos), cuando termine y pruebe todo te puedo dar un numero exacto.

Ahora (y esto va para todos), ¿Que tipo de protecciones se le pueden agregar a este circuito para estar protegido contra cualquier contra-tiempo? Es una potencia que voy a usar en vivo, por lo tanto me gustaria que quede cerrado el asunto y que despues no ande quemando parlantes por ahi.

Un abrazo,
Pablo.


----------



## pablovera2008 (Dic 13, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> Hola. Quisiera saber que tipo de transformador tengo que comprar para poder usar este amplificador en estereo, o sea, 100w + 100w. Saludos.



Hola de nuevo, mira probe 2 placas con este circuito con un transformador de 3A de 36+36 y anduvo perfectamente. Lo use para PA en un show y se la banco. Ojo que cuando lo pones en 4 ohm calienta bastante por supuesto, asi que disipa lo mejor posible el calor.

Al margen de eso, pregunto de nuevo a los que saben del circuito: ¿Que protecciones puedo incluir en esta potencia, aparte del Fuse en la alterna? ¿Este circuito cuenta con proteccion contra continua?

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2009)

pablovera2008 dijo:


> .....Al margen de eso, pregunto de nuevo a los que saben del circuito: ¿Que protecciones puedo incluir en esta potencia, aparte del Fuse en la alterna? ¿Este circuito cuenta con proteccion contra continua?.....


Así como está el circuito, No.
Reformando se podría agregar una medición de corriente sobre los MOSFET que corte por exceso.

Si puedes agregar una protección contra CC (Sobre los parlantes), en el foro existen varias opciones.


----------



## pablovera2008 (Dic 13, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Así como está el circuito, No.
> Reformando se podría agregar una medición de corriente sobre los MOSFET que corte por exceso.
> 
> Si puedes agregar una protección contra CC (Sobre los parlantes), en el foro existen varias opciones.




Claro. El asunto es que me dijeron que si el circuito no posee proteccion contra corrientte continua, no es algo que se le pueda adicionar a la salida. De todos modos, voy a hurgar en el foro para conseguir diagramas de proteccion.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2009)

pablovera2008 dijo:


> Claro. El asunto es que me dijeron que si el circuito no posee proteccion contra corrientte continua, no es algo que se le pueda adicionar a la salida. De todos modos, voy a hurgar en el foro para conseguir diagramas de proteccion.


La protección contra CC es para proteger a los *parlantes* y *SI* se puede agregar a la salida de tu placa amplificadora.


----------



## pablovera2008 (Dic 13, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La protección contra CC es para proteger a los *parlantes* y *SI* se puede agregar a la salida de tu placa amplificadora.



¡Excelente! Fui mal informado entonces, y eso que me lo dijo un ingeniero con experiencia en audio... que problema. Seguramente entendi mal yo.

El circuito de proteccion por relay del amplificador con 2n3055 es el que me parece que podria andar, primero porque es sencillo y esta probado, y segun el creador del thread, funciona para amplificadores hasta 150w, lo cual podria funcionar.

Habra que probar. Gracias por todo.


----------



## Zet@ (Ene 7, 2010)

Saludos, yo arme un circuito similar, de la misma famila pero de 300w. Lo que me ocurre es que en alta frecuencia tengo una distorsion increible, los bajos suenan de 10 eso si. Noto esto aun con bajo nivel de entrada, se oye un ruido de en los driver, es un ruido de alta frecuencia, y me ocurre con todos los drivers y tweeter que he probado. Es el mismo circuito pero con cuatro transistores a la salida. Cual puede ser el problema que produce ese ruido. No es el zumbido de linea. Algunos datos del ampli:

Tension de alimentacion : 55 + 55 Voltios
DC en la salida: 10 mV
Carga 8 Ohm.


----------



## christian antony (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola, disculpe la ignorancia por lo q se ve en la foto este amplificador no utiliza disipador porq trabaja con mosfet  y si seria bueno colocarlo si es q quiero usarlo a 4 ohm y tambien si saben de algun distribuidor de argentina q tambien trabaja en el peru para los mosfet para poder armar esta joyita  q se ve bacan.
saludios.


----------



## palomo (Ene 22, 2010)

Estas equivocado, que ocupe mosfet no te garantiza que esta etapa no ocupara disipador alguno, lo importrante aqui es la configuracion, este amplificador no es una clase-D asi que consigue un lapiz y ponte a hacer cuentas de que area vas a ocupar de disipacion, ya hay un tema relizado para esto, y de que lleva disipador, SI lo lleva y bastante generozo.

Saludos


----------



## petilakov (May 25, 2010)

yo no hay caso que lo ponga a andar.. el 2sj162 me levanta temperatura... probe cambiar todos los semiconductores menos los de salida, lo simule en el microsim, lo medi sin los transistores de salida con la realimentacion de Q12 a masa... las mediciones se aproximan mucho a la del microsim... y sin embargo, nada... ¿Dicomse estara vendiendo transistores truchos????


----------



## crimson (May 25, 2010)

Hola petilakov, un amigo compró a finales de año pasado un par de MJL21193 /4 en Dicomse, gastando unos $50 y apenas los ví dije "yo los imito mejor". Por supuesto, al reemplazar los originales quemados explotaron inmediatamente. Es un problema hoy en día conseguir algo raro original. Saludos C


----------



## petilakov (May 28, 2010)

OK Consegui los 2SK1058 (originales, aca en la zona, mas baratos que en Dicomse...) arme 2 canales con resistencias metalfilim al 1% sobre placas de pertinax (no consegui epoxy) estañadas por electrolisis... y los puse en marcha
Son amplis realmente remarcables... tienen un sonido muy nítido (los probé con la BWV235 al palo y los coros salen re nítidos...) me queda ver si le incluyo las resistencias de .22 ohm para hacerle una protección por sobrecorriente o me manejo con fusibles nomas (pensaba 2 de 3 amperes para la alimentacion y uno de 5 rápido para los parlantes...) ¿que opinan de incluirle el paralelo LR en serie con el parlante en la salida? me extraña que no este en el circuito...


----------



## crimson (May 29, 2010)

¡Ahhhh! La Misa en Sol menor, así me gusta, de esa manera se prueban los amplificadores... Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2011)

*¡ AD JUN TOS !* 

100w_mosfet_power_amplifier_parte_1_980.rar

100w_mosfet_power_amplifier_parte_2_192.rar

Saludos !


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 15, 2011)

Hola amigos, una pregunta, queria saber si este circuito podria bancarse una alimentacion de +/- 60v, porque justamente tengo una fuente terminada con esa tension, y si no, que puedo hacer para bajarle un poco la tension a la fuente hasta los +/-50 de continua que gralmente pide el circuito.

Gracias

Atte.,
Pablo Vera


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

pablovera2008 dijo:


> Hola amigos, una pregunta, queria saber si este circuito podria bancarse una alimentacion de +/- 60v, porque justamente tengo una fuente terminada con esa tension, y si no, que puedo hacer para bajarle un poco la tension a la fuente hasta los +/-50 de continua que gralmente pide el circuito.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ...



Es mejor buscar un Amplificador que sea nativo @60V.
Busca en Google el amplificador PA300.

Saludos!


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 16, 2011)

Claro, el asunto es que ya tengo el modulo de este tema armado y funcionando a pleno, y desafortundamente no hay tiempo para armar otro equipo, por eso queria saber como le bajo la tension un poco a la fuente, me dijeron hoy que con una resistencia de 100ohms x 2 watts se consigue una baja de 5 a 10 volts. ¿Esto se va a notar cuando le cuelgue el modulo de potencia? ¿o en vacio la fuente tambien deberia entregar 10 volts menos? gracias.


----------



## crimson (May 16, 2011)

No, ese caso es cierto solamente para una corriente de 50 miliamperes (E= I x R  5V = 0,05A x 100 ohm). En el caso de un amplificador, cuya corriente varía con la potencia ofrecida, sólo te quedan dos caminos: una fuente regulada o un engendro que tuve que hacer ante un caso similar, que es poner 10 o 12 diodos en serie, siendo que cada diodo tiene una caída de tensión de 0,7V más o menos y no depende de la corriente que toma el amplificador, aparte de ser mucho más económico que una fuente regulada. Saludos C


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 16, 2011)

Me interesó eso de los diodos. Para la fuente regulada, primero que dispongo de poquisimo tiempo y segundo que no se que regulador podria aguantarse tanta corriente y tensión. ¿Que diodo puedo usar para generar esa caida de tension? ¿Deben ser diodos de por lo menos 3A no? Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> No, ese caso es cierto solamente para una corriente de 50 miliamperes (E= I x R  5V = 0,05A x 100 ohm). En el caso de un amplificador, cuya corriente varía con la potencia ofrecida, sólo te quedan dos caminos: una fuente regulada o un engendro que tuve que hacer ante un caso similar, que es poner 10 o 12 diodos en serie, siendo que cada diodo tiene una caída de tensión de 0,7V más o menos y no depende de la corriente que toma el amplificador, aparte de ser mucho más económico que una fuente regulada. Saludos C



Diodos en serie. Mmm. Buena esa. Si lo logra hacer, foto obligada!

saludos!


----------



## crimson (May 16, 2011)

Sí Pablo y Tacato, yo usé 1N5408, para un amplificador de 100W y todavía funciona, (de esto hace ya un par de años largos) pero se puede probar con 6A80 o similares, depende la potencia que entregue el equipo, un 100W a 8 ohm a 50V de alimentación no toma más de 3A. Saludos C
¡¡¡¡Mensaje 500!!! ¿tendré que pagarme algo?  Saludos C


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Estaría bueno intentar con el 6A80 o similar de 6A. Para ir sobrados. 
Pues si tienes una ampli montado con los diodos, toca foto ¿no? XD
Por lo del los mensajes. Pues son solo 500. Te dan bono mensual a partir de 1k. Trámites con Fogonazo. XD


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 16, 2011)

Bueno, compré de 3A porque sali rajando y no vi el ultimo mensaje. De todos modos el "engendro" funcionó, es decir, al hacer la cadena de 10 diodos en serie, me bajó 5v la tensión de fuente, lo cual esta ya al tope la fuente, pero no se pasa de ahi, con la carga ya baja un poco mas asi que vamos bien. El punto ahora está en que ahora la señal sale súper baja, no amplifica casi nada (mas que nada me reduce la ganancia que le mando, que es una señal de un preamplificador) y esta súper distorsionada. Suena como si la fuente no tuviera un carajo de headroom y se distorsiona muchisimo la señal porque no tiene mas voltaje para entregar. ¿Que podra ser? La placa andaba mas que bien, la saque de un rack de potencia que uso para PA de una banda, se usó ayer incluso. ¿+/-55V es mucho para este circuito? Gracias gente.

La tensión que le llega a los transistores de salida es de +50v y -50v.

Adjunto aqui el agregado de los diodos en serie para que baje la tensión. Sigue sin funcionar, suena muy bajito y con mucha distorsion. Parlante 8 ohms, repito que el modulo andaba lo mas bien ayer, lo extirpe de una potencia que venia usando, y la tension que llega a los transistores de salida es de 50volts. Gracias.







EDITO UNA VEZ MAS: ¿Y si saco los diodos y pruebo con la fuente tirando +/-60 Volts? ¿se la bancarán los transistores y, en definitiva, todo el circuito? Son 5 Volts mas de lo que pide el circuito, yo lo venia usando con menos tensión, pero si los transistores de salida se bancan hasta 160 Volts segun el datasheet, ¿podria andar? 160 creo que seria sumando ambas ramas, no? 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Y que transistores son los de salida?
Bueno, mencionas que tienes Tr´s de 160Vceo.
Con +-60V obtienes una Vtotal de 120V. Así que van sobrados. Prueba con la fuente sin limitaciones al voltaje, pero si de corriente instalando una lámpara serie en la etapa de entrada de unos 100W.

Por cierto, la Fuente es Lineal o Conmutada?


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 16, 2011)

2SK1058 y 2SJ162, los originales HITACHI.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Al tener la lámpara mide el voltaje de salida en DC. Además, revisa la corriente de reposo que circula por los transistores finales.


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 16, 2011)

Uhhh no entendi nada. ¿lampara? ¿como mido la corriente de reposo? Perdon.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Para empezar ¿Cual es el esquema del amplificador? ¿Es de este tema, el que está al principio? Si mencionas que lo sacaste de un rack entonces no hablamos del mismo.

Que esquema es.
Por que si no es el de este tema, puede ejecutar esto para verificar su correcto funcionamiento. Si estaba trabajando correctamente con sus voltajes nativos realmente no debió haberle pasado nada. A menos que se haya corrido algún ajuste.


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Fijate por aqui-----> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 16, 2011)

Si, perdona, en el apuro no lei completo elmensaje anterior que escribiste.

Lo saque de un rack porque arme varias potencias de estas que estan aca, y las tenia rackeadas, no son equipos comprados. El modulo de potencia posteado aca es el mismo que yo arme, lo saque hace unos años de la pagina digiras, que ahora no esta mas, pero es la que esta citada al principio del post. Tengo varias armadas funcionando con +/- 50volts.

La fuente es lineal, trafo, puente, 1 capacitor de 4700uf x 100v por rama, y la salida. Le voy a colgar 1 resistencia en cada rama a tierra para que descarguen mas rapido los capacitores porque tardan mil años, y con el descargador tambien.

¿La lámpara la tengo que poner en serie con la salida de +60 v de la fuente de alimentación? Perdon, pero jamás probe la tecnica de la lámpara asi que no se como se usa, siempre usé la pinza amperometrica y ahora no la tengo a mano.

Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

En mi mensaje anterior se me olvidó colocar el Link que puso Pandacba. Por que tiene la pinta de que no es el amplificador RAS100 que aparte de todo No tiene ningún ajuste.

Saludos!

Lee este tema.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 16, 2011)

Sisi es el RAS100, armé varios de estos, no tienen ningun ajuste, y siempre me anduvieron barbaro.


----------



## crimson (May 17, 2011)

Ojo que pueden estar faltando los capacitores de filtrado, el circuito debería quedar como en el del dibujo. Saludos C


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 17, 2011)

Ahhh yo pifié ahi. Lo que hice fue poner a la salida de la fuente (ya filtrada) los diodos en serie, y ahi directo al amplificador. Pifie mal. Voy a probar eso ahora.


Entonces, a las salida de la fuente (ya filtrada) tengo que poner los diodos y despues 1 capacitor de 4700uf x 100v o 63v por cada rama a tierra? Gracias.


----------



## zopilote (May 17, 2011)

pablovera2008 dijo:


> Hola amigos, una pregunta, queria saber si este circuito podria bancarse una alimentacion de +/- 60v, porque justamente tengo una fuente terminada con esa tension, y si no, que puedo hacer para bajarle un poco la tension a la fuente hasta los +/-50 de continua que gralmente pide el circuito.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ...


Se puede utilizar el voltaje de +/-60V, solo tienes que colocar  resistencias de 100 ohmios en la alimentación del  del circuito, claro que los mosfet finales estaran directamente a 60V, corta un pedazo de pista de alimentacion y coloca alli la resistencia.


----------



## pablovera2008 (May 17, 2011)

Ahhh esa tambien es buena. Logré, con el circuito de los diodos, una tensión de +/-50v, bastante estable asi que ahora me voy a disponer a probarlo y veré.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Van Malta (Jun 13, 2011)

hola, estimados colegas sigo a la espera de que alguien responda! me puse a hacer la placa y cuando voy a buscar los componentes a "electronica liniers",lo primero que hice fue preguntar si tenian los 2sj162 y su hermano 2sk1058, y no podia creer lo que sale el 2sj162, me pasaron 71$ y por el otro 34$,no se si estos valores son los que realmente valen, si hay algun tecnico vecino a bs as y realizo el proyecto ,voy a estar muy agradecido, saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 13, 2011)

Me parece muy desproporcionados los precios.... Hoy por hoy, los mosfets complementarios tienen un precio similar...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2SJ162-2SK1058-...868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cabc3fc8c


----------



## zopilote (Jun 13, 2011)

Si que estan recaros, yo los consegui en US$5.00  dolares y no existia difencia entre un J y un K(precio). Bueno los transistores originales siempre estan en esos precios entre 5 a 9 dolares (BJT,Lateralmosfet), porque los mosfet hexfet son los mas baratos consiguiendose entre 1.5 a 4 dolares. Por ebay te sale barato si la compra es por correo regular, EMS ,Hong Kong Post etc. Pero  tienes que pagar por servicios express de Air mail, y deacuerdo al pais eso te sale el doble por los impuestos que agregan esas empresas currier por nacionalizacion, asì que ten cuidado con ellas(averigua en tu pais como tratar con aduanas y currier expreso).


----------



## Van Malta (Jun 14, 2011)

gracias por su atencion, pero sigo con la duda de pagar el precio de estos transistores,porque nose si realmente suena lo que se dice, alguien lo armo?, suena fuerte como para la etapa de potencia de un amplificador de guitarra?,desde ya vuelvo agradecer! saludos


----------



## juanchilp (Sep 6, 2011)

una duda, el filtrado de esta circuito es de 4700uf, ¿ en este caso es envano agregandole mas uf si se quiere?


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 7, 2011)

La verdad es que si, ya que para eso se hace un cálculo especial que creo que es así: C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ). Busca en el foro hay un tema que lo inició un colega en el cual explica como hacer fuentes de alimentación para amplificadores.


----------

